# Portland at Toronto Game Thread



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Need this one to change the mood.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Not at bad start. Both teams have come out hot.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like both teams are doing good, Zach has 2 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists right now, not bad? Triple Double night?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Patterson and Jack are the first off the bench


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

dang! is the league pass preview already over?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Outlaw makes a quick entrance


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Yuck....down 11 in the first quarter????


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well this is depressing.

I wonder what's been up with Portland lately. It's like they're a completely different team from two weeks ago.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man Nate really needs to change the lineup. Get Dixon and Blake out of there, teams have figured out how to defend them and now our offense is out of wack. Just go young, with Telfair/Webster/Miles/Zach/Theo after this game until the All-Star break. Because our guards sure as hell aren't making their shots now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Offense is so rushed....


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

im watrching the game portlands dfenese is horrible , they cant make a basket zone really bothering them .


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

cimalee said:


> im watrching the game portlands dfenese is horrible , they cant make a basket zone really bothering them .


Man oh Man..I hope Webster gets some big minutes.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Man oh Man..I hope Webster gets some big minutes.



he hasnt got in yet


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Cim, whats up......back to the game...just start Bassy PLEASE! Blake had his run of a few good games at home, now he is back to being a serviceable backup. The future is Bassy and Jack.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers playing well now 10 - 2 run 48 - 34 smith with 2 threes so far


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Hey Cim, whats up......back to the game...just start Bassy PLEASE! Blake had his run of a few good games at home, now he is back to being a serviceable backup. The future is Bassy and Jack.



What up D , Preach man i tottaly agree with you


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Down 14 at the half to the Raptors.....

Ouch.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I dont know if its nates system but zach needs to chill with the jumpers and play in the post


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ugh


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Guys, we're a bad bad team... don't let the wins at home fool you. We have a ways to go.

But yes, this is pathetic.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm not watching the game, but the boxscore shows that Blake and Dixon are playing better than Telfair and Jack


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not too bummed....I had no aspirations to making the playoffs because I knew it was far from reality...I'd much rather be fighting for that #1 pick....


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

wow zach is no longer the black hole on the team Juan dixon has taken that gese


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

sorry stupid question but i forget- where can i listen to the game on the internet? thanks.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

man it seems like the raps are making every shot


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

bballchik said:


> sorry stupid question but i forget- where can i listen to the game on the internet? thanks.


try www.kxl.com


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Charles Smith starts the third quarter . . . things are not good these days.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

It boggles my mind to not see Ha get some minutes out there on the court. Are we showcasing Theo in a trade? Is Randolph playing back-up C when Theo is out of the game?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Theos Hurt


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Theo landed on Bosh foot


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cimalee said:


> Theos Hurt


that must be karma's way of saying "you shoulda traded theo".


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Hey Cim, whats up......back to the game...just start Bassy PLEASE! Blake had his run of a few good games at home, now he is back to being a serviceable backup. The future is Bassy and Jack.


do you even look at stats? blake has 6 assists and 4 points and NO turnovers . jack has 0 points 1 assist 1 turnover and bassy has 2 points 1 assist and 1 turnover. it's not like they're outplaying him. he has consistently outplayed them, however marginally, he is still playing better, i'd rather have the better point guard out there, not the favorite.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

down by 30 points......


42-72...5:16 left in the 3rd...


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> that must be karma's way of saying "you shoulda traded theo".


yikes. not that i think theo's that great but we're screwed with no theo, pryzbilla gone for who knows how many games with this "knee pain" aka wanna go home because my wife's having a baby, and darius still not back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> down by 30 points......
> 
> 
> 42-72...5:16 left in the 3rd...


if we get to 60, I'll eat my hat*!


*made of lefse


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> if we get to 60, I'll eat my hat*!
> 
> 
> *made of lefse


Yummers.....


If we get 60 I'll eat my Barry Bonds rookie card in mint condition... :cheers:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

seriously, WHAT has happened in the past two weeks to this team? they were never great but used to at least compete and fight back but they're getting blown out ridiculously every single night now. it's horrible. the only major change i can think of is darius came back to full speed at practice........?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If we lose by 60 I'll stop watching and posting until we trade someone.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> If we lose by 60 I'll stop watching and posting until we trade someone.



Who needs a loos by 60, these last three games have sucked all the passion I had for the season out of me. What happened?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This team needs to stop pretending they can even be decent. Throw the young guys into the fire, its that time of the year. 

And why dont they friggin play Ha, he is our only backup center. Does Nate think Ha will make us loose by 40 instead of 30?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

80-52

2 minutes left in the 3rd...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> seriously, WHAT has happened in the past two weeks to this team? they were never great but used to at least compete and fight back but they're getting blown out ridiculously every single night now. it's horrible. the only major change i can think of is darius came back to full speed at practice........?


I'd guess that the Denver loss hurt their psychie far more than we know, AND our starters are sucking up the joint, and our bench isn't really old enough to know how to play when they're down by a fair amount, IF the starters themselves are sucking bean dip.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey all. I had to come into work today to get caught up on a bit of a backlog. I just tuned into the game online (KXL). I have a question for those of you who have been following the game.

WTF?!!!!!?

We are being annihilated by Toronto? 

Nate refused to play Ha, until Theo got his usual mid-season injury? And it still took him how long to put Ha in?

Now our only center (healthy) is Ha and our only PF is Zach? All of our guards are about as good as your typical second unit. Same for our SFs (not counting Miles, who is still out with the knee).

Man, we are now officially the worst team in the league. :banana: 

If we're going to be this bad, I would rather be this bad for next year's lottery.

At least Nate finally remembered that we have another SG, some guy named 'Smith'? He sounds vaguely familiar....

Just keep swimming, swimming, swimming...just keep swimming....

:cheers:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Theo . . . severly sparianed ankle. (radio guys)

At least gone until afte all star break (that is my own commentary)


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'm starting to see a trend here with Telfair. Nate keeps him on such a short leesh that in the first half when we're still in it Telfair is NOT playing like himself, he's doing things that are uncomfortable to him as a player. When the game is far out of reach Telfair feels that all the stuff he wants to do he can do because they are down by so many and Nate won't take him out. Telfair has played MUCH better in the second halvs of the last few games. Him and Nate really need to talk some stuff out. Telfair owns whenever he feels Nate isn't going to yank him out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Theo's down with a severe sprain. I think that means he's out till June.

:curse: 

there goes any chance at trading him. :curse:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A sad game when Charles Smith is our leading scorer with 11 points...

Zach you're making 80 million for what again, I need to be reminded...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Telfair owns whenever he feels Nate isn't going to yank him out.


Telfair is 2-7. I don't think any Blazers player has owned in the last three games . . . I don't they have even rented . . .


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Martell Webster our #6 overall pick....yet to enter the game in a 28 point blowout.. :raised_ey


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

93-63..

Were down by 30, but atleast we hit the 60 point mark..


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Martell Webster our #6 overall pick....yet to enter the game in a 28 point blowout.. :raised_ey


I really have to agree, there is no excuse for that. Though, he just entered the game and dunked it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> there goes any chance at trading him.


Didn't think about that . . . even more bad news


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Telfair owns whenever he feels Nate isn't going to yank him out..


 




Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Telfair is 2-7. I don't think any Blazers player has owned in the last three games . . . I don't they have even rented . . .



uh yeah i agree with u kiss my darius. no one's been that great. 

even when he is doing it "his way" and playing marginally better, he makes so many more mistakes on offense and totally abandons defense that i'm pretty sure it outweighs any positives.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> 93-63..
> 
> Were down by 30, but atleast we hit the 60 point mark..


Lefse...yum, yum. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This a major low for me as a life-long Blazers fan....


(surely expecting Ed O. to pop up out of nowhere after this one and throw some gasoline on the fire).


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Can we just play all our games at the Rose Garden? Please?!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> This a major low for me as a life-long Blazers fan....
> 
> 
> (surely expecting Ed O. to pop up out of nowhere after this one and throw some gasoline on the fire).


while the pacer game years back is worse (*** whupping wise) that game could at least be passed off as a fluke.

this is just a team thats given up. Be it on Nate, or themselves, or what. They're showing no sign of even wanting to be there. This team needs an all star break like no other. 

amazing how 3 straight games can erased the good work the team did the previous 20 or so.

I guess we should be glad that we're not losing ground on a playoff spot. 
coming to a Blazer Game near you!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

So, I'm listening to this nightmare on the live feed, and the worst part? 

Antonio Harvey. 

It's bad enough that this guy is completely delusional as far as his ability to be a radio commentator.

But what's worse, he repeatedly acts as if he believes he was ever an NBA quality basketball player. 

Question: Is it safe for someone this far removed from reality to be out in public?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

bballchik said:


> uh yeah i agree with u kiss my darius. no one's been that great.
> 
> even when he is doing it "his way" and playing marginally better, he makes so many more mistakes on offense and totally abandons defense that i'm pretty sure it outweighs any positives.


Telfair doesn't totally abandon defense, atleast not the games that I have seen on TV, he has played fine defense. But the past games that have been on TV, Blake has been horrible, both defensively and offensively. 

While I'm not Telfair is doing good, I'm just saying I think it's time to let Blake and Dixon come off the bench, atleast until after the All-Star break. 

I mean, come on, we need a change after what looks to be 3 straight 30 point losses.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Telfair doesn't totally abandon defense, atleast not the games that I have seen on TV, he has played fine defense. But the past games that have been on TV, Blake has been horrible, both defensively and offensively.
> 
> While I'm not Telfair is doing good, I'm just saying I think it's time to let Blake and Dixon come off the bench, atleast until after the All-Star break.
> 
> I mean, come on, we need a change after what looks to be 3 straight 30 point losses.


lets go for 4!!! Shoot, Charlotte AND NO might make it 5 straight. 

Oh-fer! oh-fer! oh-fer!!!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

We should have dumped Theo when we had the chance. 

I wonder how the center situation will be handled now. I doubt Nate will start Ha.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't remeber times being any worse than the current situation.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> We should have dumped Theo when we had the chance.
> 
> I wonder how the center situation will be handled now. I doubt Nate will start Ha.


If they trade Theo now (to NY) I bet it'd have to include Darius + Detroits pick.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

A new record. 

The first time the Blazers have ever lost 3 games in a row by 30 points or more (according to Wheels).


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we shoulda jumped on the penny for rube and theo deal....damn Nash hasn't been so hot lately and I was previously a supporter of him,but he just can't pull the trigger or get anything done. I think he's scared or something?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The great Nate has coached a game with a franchise low assisit and for the first time in franchise history three 30 point losses in a row.

I still like Nate, but all the praise for him may have been premature . . .


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> *we shoulda jumped on the penny for rube and theo deal*....damn Nash hasn't been so hot lately and I was previously a supporter of him,but he just can't pull the trigger or get anything done. I think he's scared or something?



for starters, thats assuming that the Knicks did offer Penny for Rube and Theo. not only that, what in the **** would that have done to help things? Trading 2 players for a contract that'll be gone? I'd bet the team could trade Theo and Ruben for Penny now very easily, but would you be happy about that? 

I doubt it.

unless you meant Penny + Frye for Ruben + Theo, you're making an assumption that A: the Knicks offered that and B: the Blazers rebuffed it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't remeber times being any worse than the current situation.


I became a Blazers fan when they first came into the league. We were one of the worst if not the worst team in the league until we got Walton and made hay in the ABA dispersion draft. I followed the team rabidly even then. (Well, maybe not "Hap" rabidly; I'm not crazy :biggrin: ).

I don't know if this is worse or not. It might be.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> The great Nate has coached a game with a franchise low assisit and for the first time in franchise history three 30 point losses in a row.
> 
> I still like Nate, but all the praise for him may have been premature . . .


true, but at least he ain't Maurice Cheeks.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

How about this idea. Patterson and a future pick for Michael Doleac and Wayne Simien. Heat have expressed interest in Patterson, and we get backups at PF and C. Then dump Theo for a pair of old converse high tops.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> true, but at least he ain't Maurice Cheeks.



Can't make those statements about Cheeks . . . but thanks for the insightful comment. Love you too . . .


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Can't make those statements about Cheeks . . . but thanks for the insightful comment. Love you too . . .


you can't make those statements about maurice, because maurice never was put in charge of a team with the void of talent this one is.

You can say, however, that Maurice was the first coach in *20+* years to not make the playoffs.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

For those of you who couldn't watch the game...be thankful.

Based on the scream that Theo let out after going down, I'm going to pencil him out for at least 6 weeks. Not only are we playing terrible, but we're in serious frontcourt trouble.

Hopefully Miles will be ready to log some minutes when he gets back because we're going to need him at the 4. 

Last, Charles Smith might be starting next game at the 3 after the way Victor has been playing. 

Tough week for the Blazers, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> you can't make those statements about maurice, because maurice never was put in charge of a team with the void of talent this one is.
> 
> You can say, however, that Maurice was the first coach in *20+* years to not make the playoffs.


True, but even Jack Ramsey missed the Playoffs with the Blazers one year.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Telfair doesn't totally abandon defense, atleast not the games that I have seen on TV, he has played fine defense. But the past games that have been on TV, Blake has been horrible, both defensively and offensively.
> 
> While I'm not Telfair is doing good, I'm just saying I think it's time to let Blake and Dixon come off the bench, atleast until after the All-Star break.
> 
> I mean, come on, we need a change after what looks to be 3 straight 30 point losses.


I have seen the past few games so perhaps that is why we aren't seeing the same thing. Anyone that saw the Boston game will tell you Telfair did not even attempt to play defense, didn't run out of anyone, didn't even put a hand up to fake playing defense, just plain didn't care. 

Also Blake's defense doesn't always look that effective because Nate knows that Dixon's defense is so bad that he puts Blake on the larger 2 guards who are often half a foot taller and 50 pounds heavier than him yet he allows Telfair to defend the point guard. I think Blake would look much better defending the smaller point guards that Telfair defends since Jack often takes the 2. 

I can get on board with you with a change however after 3 losses of 30 points but I don't agree that it should be Telfair over Blake. He simply hasn't been playing that much better than him to warrant that change. He still has more turnovers than Blake and much less assists and not too many more points. I just don't think that Blake's production has dropped dramatically enough to bench him as a starter. 

Tonight for example Telfair had 4 assists 2 turnovers and 9 points and Blake had 7 assists and 0 turnovers and 4 points. I'd rather have a point guard that makes less mistakes leading the team with a 7 to 0 assist turnover ration than a 2 to 1 ratio. 

I've always been intrigued by Charles Smith (yes, he is actually a player on our team although Nate doesn't seem to realize it) and today he was our leading scorer. Perhaps he should get the start over Dixon who's production has dropped DRAMATICALLY. 

Also maybe we should throw Outlaw in there with 8 rebounds tonight and 3 consecutive 10 point gamess he's looking pretty good and with his crazy jumping ability he can help block some shots and get some rebounds which we desperately need with no Theo or Joel right now.

I say start Smith and Outlaw?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Theo was helped to the Leafs dressing room for an X-Ray by Blazers trainers and Raptors team doctors. Couldn't walk at all. Looked to be in great pain when his shoe was removed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> True, but even Jack Ramsey missed the Playoffs with the Blazers one year.


If maurice cheeks won us a title, than I'm fairly certain it'd show he was a good coach and not just a "buddy".


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> If maurice cheeks won us a title, than I'm fairly certain it'd show he was a good coach and not just a "buddy".



That is the dumbest statement in this thread.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

This team is worn out, emotionally, physically, and psychologically. At this point, Nate should just be counseling them to work as hard as they can over the next few games: don't think about the wins and losses, don't let it get them down, and get ready to work harder after the All-Star break. 

I think the Blazers' biggest problem is that they aren't jelling on defense the way they were earlier in the year. I'm not sure if that's the absence of Przybilla, that teams have figured out where the holes are, or what. And on offense, the team's really struggling to hit shots from the outside (the perennial Blazer problem, unfortunately)... it might be time to run some screens and whatnot for Webster, to see if he can heat up and force some defenses to guard the perimeter, instead of always sagging in on Z-Bo. 

The injury situation is really unfortunate, because I'd really like to see the lineup with Blake, Dixon, Miles, Randolph, and a healthy Przybilla. That might be a .500 team, if the reserves could go back to playing the way they did just a week ago.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

bballchik said:


> I've always been intrigued by Charles Smith (yes, he is actually a player on our team although Nate doesn't seem to realize it) and today he was our leading scorer. Perhaps he should get the start over Dixon who's production has dropped DRAMATICALLY.


I'm with you 100%. 

Dixon gave Mo Pete so many open looks its amazing he didn't score at least 30. Smith is our best defending SG by a long shot, and yet he can stroke the deep ball. I'm sure Nate doesn't start him because he's not much of a creator for himself or others, but if we're going to have Blake in, we need to help him out with a better defender.

On another note, I don't think Zach posted up once the entire game. Nate needs to do something about that because he's falling in love with the 18-footers.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> If maurice cheeks won us a title, than I'm fairly certain it'd show he was a good coach and not just a "buddy".


That was my point, sorta.

Even the coach that won the Blazers a title had a team that missed the playoffs. The coach that some consider to be the best coach in Franchise history. So just because Cheeks coached a team that missed the playoffs doesn't mean he's an awful coach. (Not that I think he's on the same level as Ramsey was by *any* means, but I still don't think he was as bad as the majority here do.)

People forget that Maurice coached teams that finished with 49 and 50 wins.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

I hope Theo's OK. It's bad enough losing another center; but, there also goes his trade value.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> That was my point.
> 
> Even the coach that won the Blazers a title had a team that missed the playoffs. The coach that some consider to be the best coach in Franchise history. So just because Cheeks coached a team that missed the playoffs doesn't mean he's an awful coach. (Not that I think he's on the same level as Ramsey was by *any* means, but I still don't think he was as bad as the majority here do.)
> 
> People forget that Maurice coached teams that finished with 49 and 50 wins.



ah, but thats my point. Just because Nate is the coach of a team with these bad records, doesn't discount him being a good coach, and just as Maurice coached teams that finished with 49 and 50 wins (sabonis and pippen had something to do with that) so did Mike Schuler.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> ah, but thats my point. Just because Nate is the coach of a team with these bad records, doesn't discount him being a good coach, and just as Maurice coached teams that finished with 49 and 50 wins (sabonis and pippen had something to do with that) so did Mike Schuler.



That wasn't your point. Your point was Cheeks is a bad coach. You never even tried to address the statement about Nate. 

Ah, read the thread, you make no point.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> ah, but thats my point. Just because Nate is the coach of a team with these bad records, doesn't discount him being a good coach, and just as Maurice coached teams that finished with 49 and 50 wins (sabonis and pippen had something to do with that) so did Mike Schuler.


I guess the question comes down to if I think another coach would have gotten more then 49 and 50 wins out of the same teams that Cheeks did.

I'm not so sure another coach would have.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I guess the question comes down to if I think another coach would have gotten more then 49 and 50 wins out of the same teams that Cheeks did.
> 
> I'm not so sure another coach would have.


I disagree. a coach with an actual offensive system, and with some scones, would've made this team better. He (and the management) allowed the team to get away with too much crap.

There's a reason why the 76ers are under-achieving right now, and it's not AI and Webber (well, in a way it is) but their horrible coaching.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> I disagree. a coach with an actual offensive system, and with some scones, would've made this team better. He (and the management) allowed the team to get away with too much crap.
> 
> There's a reason why the 76ers are under-achieving right now, and it's not AI and Webber (well, in a way it is) but their horrible coaching.


A year prior to Cheeks arrival, a coach with an actual offensive system and (more or less) the same team didn't fare much better.

In fact they did much worse I'd say. Some of that had to do with the GM's meddling with the team, granted, but it's still no excuse for that team's piss poor performance.

In Cheeks first year, his team managed to finish the season a seed higher in the playoff picture then the year previous. He managed to do it with out Sabonis as well.

I know that I felt a lot better about the team going into the playoffs in '01-'02 then I did in '00-'01.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's nice to know that when you make a post insulting a mod, they just erase the post.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> A year prior to Cheeks arrival, a coach with an actual offensive system and (more or less) the same team didn't fare much better.


and I happen to think that Dunleavy was also overrated. The team was by far it's best, when Pippen was traded to Portland.


> In fact they did much worse I'd say. Some of that had to do with the GM's meddling with the team, granted, but it's still no excuse for that team's piss poor performance.
> 
> In Cheeks first year, his team managed to finish the season a seed higher in the playoff picture then the year previous. He managed to do it with out Sabonis as well.
> 
> I know that I felt a lot better about the team going into the playoffs in '01-'02 then I did in '00-'01.


the 00-01 team gave up on dunleavy, and the 01-02, 02-03 teams never improved under cheeks.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> It's nice to know that when you make a post insulting a mod, they just erase the post.


Considering insults are against the rules why does this surprise you?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> It's nice to know that when you make a post insulting a mod, they just erase the post.


Please check your PMs.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

All the Mo debating aside, lets talk about how badly this team needs to make changes. It is becoming clear that the Blake and Dixon combo has been terribly overrated. Neither are starting quality players on 90% of NBA teams. We need to move Telfair and Outlaw into the starting lineup. We should try and trade Patterson for some big men(Miami has expressed interest in him, get Doleac and Simien), and we should have traded Theo when we had the chance. This team is going nowhere fast, so I want to see some dam young guys getting 25-35 minutes of action. All that can result from a move more towards the youth movement will be a better player in this years draft. 

PG- S.Telfair(30 minutes) J.Jack(18 minutes)
SG- T.Outlaw(25 minutes) M.Webster(25 minutes)
SF- D.Miles(35 minutes) V.Khryapa(leftover SF minutes)
PF- Z.Randolph(30 minutes) W.Simien(18 minutes)
C- J.Pryzbilla(30 minutes) Ha/Doleac(18 minutes)


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

So, this week in power rankings we're a pretty sure lock in for big number 30. This is ugly.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I have no doubt that the Blazers would have improved better if McMillan would have been hired when Cheeks was. Nate didn't have as much experience then, but he would have kept that Blazer team at a higher caliber and would not have let management dismantle the team the way they did. Sheed, Bonzi, and Stoudamire would have been better under McMillan.

Anyway, it sucks not being able to see these road games. They are doing so bad and I can't even see what they are doing wrong. Darius has got to come back soon.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would go for that Patterson for Doleac and Simien trade in a heartbeat.

But I doubt Miami would want to give up a decent prospect in Simien for Patterson, but you never know..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

At this point change needs to be made....


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Miami would do that deal if we either included Detroits pick or a future 1st rounder. That team is relly in need of defenders that fit Rileys style, and Patterson fits that bill. Posey/Patterson at SG/SF is a very good defensive combo.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think POR including any 1st round picks (of their own in particular) for 2006-07 would be idiotic...

3 30pt losses....Team falling behind badly in the 1st quarter in each....

If POR is going to lose by 30, I'd rather have Telfair, Webster and Outlaw in there....


----------

